

Heads down (thumbs up) - mijustin
https://medium.com/life-hacks/17f71562a063

======
cobrabyte
What is the deal with so many sites requiring you to log in to simply view
content? This does not work.

~~~
mijustin
OP here: Weird. You shouldn't have to log in to view a Medium post. What
screen are you getting?

